# Run Baby, run...



## Sergiozal (Mar 8, 2005)

Under the strong sun light I couldn't see well the monitor of my Canon A70, and I set the self timer for 2 sec instead of 10 sec ...

What a self portrait  :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2005)

That's funny   Actually makes for a somewhat interesting photo.


----------



## Niki (Mar 12, 2005)

Hahah, funny. 
But the photo came out good anyway.    :sillysmi:


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 13, 2005)

hahahahaha


----------



## 2500kelvin (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, funny... that´s the best thing of timer


----------



## KizaHood (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, this isn't blooper, but great photo! Reminds me on a story about sir Isaac Newton and the apple.


----------



## Alison (Apr 14, 2005)

I love this, great capture


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 19, 2005)

hahahahahahaha you are fit as a fiddler  you run a lot  you do a lot of sport... beatiful shot


----------



## dreamer420 (Apr 24, 2005)

awesome capture


----------



## PlasticSpanner (May 1, 2005)

You got quite far in 2 seconds too!


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You got quite far in 2 seconds too!


  This is actually a pretty cool shot...  fun how that stuff works out.  I think this is my favorite section of the forum.  Bloopers are always fun.


----------



## Matty-Bass (May 14, 2005)

haha! Very nice shot! At first I thought it was some random man running up a mountain and i thot, how interesting!


----------



## Lensmeister (May 15, 2005)

hey this isn't a blooper ....... 

It could be a pic advertising running .... or the fugative .... 

I think it actually works really well...


----------



## clarinetJWD (May 15, 2005)

Haha, I've been there...
(this was 10 sec, though)


----------

